# 設けていない



## SEA91

Hello.

Can someone tell me the meaning of this sentence?
中濃度、低濃度CN液は混合量に上限は設けていない事を知っている。
I don't understand what 設けていない means, specifically.


----------



## 810senior

上限を設(もう)ける means to put an upper limit.
～に上限*を儲けていない*事を知っている。: We know the upper limit *is not put to* ~. (or we know we don't put an upper limit to ~)


----------



## frequency

_The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have the upper limit in 混合量・・・_

Using a verb 'have' for a solution? In technical writing you can use it.
SEA, we've said CN液 as CN concentration so far, but CN solution may be better. Sorry I haven't checked it carefully.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> _The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have the upper limit in 混合量・・・_
> 
> Using a verb 'have' for a solution? In technical writing you can use it.
> SEA, we've said CN液 as CN concentration so far, but CN solution may be better. Sorry I haven't checked it carefully.



The Japanese text is written as CN液 so it should be CN concentration  So far, the texts before were written as CN 濃度.

By the way, is _混合量_ amount of the mixture? Correct?


----------



## frequency

Okay! Up to you and I know you'll do very well!

I think this 混合 means _blend_ here. Mixture means 'a substance made by mixing two or more things'. Give me a little time


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Okay! Up to you and I know you'll do very well!
> 
> I think this 混合 means _blend_ here. Mixture means 'a substance made by mixing two or more things'. Give me a little time


 

Oh I think 混合 is mixture here because I always hear the person in charge of this treatment uses that word.
_The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have an upper limit in the amount of mixture._

Hmmm....I am not sure about the above translation. Does it make sense?


----------



## frequency

This 混合量 is a very very interesting topic. Let me talk about this one with you for a while.

That is the case the same as when you make sugar water.
You have made sugar water but it's not sweet at all. You've melted all sugar perfectly, and therefore it's just a liquid (water).

I have a question for you today. Which _unit_ do you want to use to describe the melted sugar in the water?


----------



## karlalou

混合物 is a mixture, something made by mixing together, *混合*した*物*.
but 混合量 is *混合* する/した *量*, to make a '混合物'.

If it's talking about the amount of each mixture, then it should be written as それぞれの混合物の量.

It might be an another example of a not well written sentence.


----------



## frequency

SEA, did you get it?
To say the degree of sugar in sugar water, you can use percent. CN液 is a liquid, so I'm talking about percent.

You've made very sweet sugar water, it's 80% (of sugar). Not sweet? Then it's 5%.
Furthermore, to make very sweet sugar water, you need more sugar. This is when you can use 'the amount of sugar'.

I'm just wondering which percent or amount is better: Is that sentence saying about the amount of suger you put it, or the percent of sugar in it?
(I can't say no to the case that the writer used 量 instead of 割合.)
So ask your boss or workmate


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> SEA, did you get it?
> To say the degree of sugar in sugar water, you can use percent. CN液 is a liquid, so I'm talking about percent.
> 
> You've made very sweet sugar water, it's 80% (of sugar). Not sweet? Then it's 5%.
> Furthermore, to make very sweet sugar water, you need more sugar. This is when you can use 'the amount of sugar'.
> 
> I'm just wondering which percent or amount is better: Is that sentence saying about the amount of suger you put it, or the percent of sugar in it?
> (I can't say no to the case that the writer used 量 instead of 割合.)
> So ask your boss or workmate


 
Hey there! My workmate said he uses "amount", as in Litres. So, what word do you suggest to use for 混合量?
Amount of mixture, then?


----------



## frequency

Oh really. Okay!

SEA, the point is that we don't know what will be blended/mixed in a liquid.
So it sounds to me: _The amount of the liquid to be blended/mixed_.

_The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have an upper limit in the amount of the liquid to be blended/mixed._

What liquid is it? It's the one you need to make a CN concentration. (liquid + liquid = CN concentration)
Blend vs mix? Either one is okay and Oxford says '_Mix (a substance) with another substance so that they combine together'._
If that sentence is wrong, give me feedback and let's consider again.

SEA, do you know 'dough'? Dough is a mixture of flour, sugar, salt, oil, etc. Dough of 100g? It's _the amount of a mixture_


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Oh really. Okay!
> 
> SEA, the point is that we don't know what will be blended/mixed in a liquid.
> So it sounds to me: _The amount of the liquid to be blended/mixed_.
> 
> _The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have an upper limit in the amount of the liquid to be blended/mixed._
> 
> What liquid is it? It's the one you need to make a CN concentration. (liquid + liquid = CN concentration)
> Blend vs mix? Either one is okay and Oxford says '_Mix (a substance) with another substance so that they combine together'._
> If that sentence is wrong, give me feedback and let's consider again.
> 
> SEA, do you know 'dough'? Dough is a mixture of flour, sugar, salt, oil, etc. Dough of 100g? It's _the amount of a mixture_


 
Yes, I suppose it is the amount of the liquid to be blended/mixed.
Here, the mixture is the low concentration CN solution, medium concentration CN solution, high concentration CN solution and other chemicals used to treat the CN.


----------



## 810senior

I'm afraid I have no idea what question you are asking of us.
Is it insufficient for you to use the mixture amount or amount of mixed liquid(mixture) as the translated term equivalent to 混合量?


----------



## frequency

I suspect this CN is cyanide.
If so, that will be
_the amount of cyanide to be blended_.
(Select _blend_.)

Into what? Water? Any chemical liqid? No, it's not the focus of that sentence.
Be sure to check and ask your workmate

810, thank you for your support!


----------



## SEA91

810senior said:


> I'm afraid I have no idea what question you are asking of us.
> Is it insufficient for you to use the mixture amount or amount of mixed liquid(mixture) as the translated term equivalent to 混合量?



Actually, I think it is sufficient. =)
Hence, 
_The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have an upper limit in the amount of the liquid to be blended.
_
frequency, you are right. CN is cyanide.


----------



## frequency

SEA91 said:


> Actually, I think it is sufficient. =)


I agree!
I'm glad to hear that I could help you!


----------



## 810senior

SEA91 said:


> Actually, I think it is sufficient. =)
> Hence,
> _The CN solution in a medium concentration or a low concentration does not have an upper limit in the amount of the liquid to be blended.
> _
> frequency, you are right. CN is cyanide.


Good for you.


----------

